# Romeo y Julieta 1875 Bully Cigar Review - Average, OK, Decent, Ho Hum



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The best that I can say about this cigar is that it is average, at best. It does have a nice wrapper with good const., no problems there, but the f...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta 1875 Bully Cigar Review - Average, OK, Decent, Ho Hum


----------

